# Lewis signs with Magic



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

http://www.realgm.net/src_wiretap_archives/46860/20070702/report_lewis_agrees_to_sign_with_magic/

That's one SF down. 



Also, this is kind of off topic but we signed Green, Koponen, and McBob to contracts today. The Koponen signing surprised me.

Edit: It sounds like Koponen only signed a summer league waiver.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Darn! I thought he was ours.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

not surprisng to be honest


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Either the Blazers don't trust Euroleague anymore and want to put them in the D-League, or they think they're good enough to be on the 15 man roster. Either way, we're about to lose some players because we're going to need to make up some roster space now.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Verro said:


> http://www.realgm.net/src_wiretap_archives/46860/20070702/report_lewis_agrees_to_sign_with_magic/
> 
> That's one SF down.
> 
> ...



That tells me we are going after Matrix.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

See you in the All-star game, RL


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Rashard was overpriced anyway. 5 years $75 million.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Cool!

I like the way that NBA is shaping up. Teams are beginning to round out their rosters and it's looking nice. It sucks that we couldn't get him, but I'm not too worried. I almost feel like the guys we already have could do a sufficient job.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

15 million for 5 years is not a wise move. I am glad we can move on.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

graybeard said:


> That tells me we are going after Matrix.


That's just not going to happen. I can no longer stand idly by and watch you all get your hopes up for something that is not going to happen. Just enjoy who we already have.

With Frye, Outlaw (?), Webster, Ime (?), J. Jones I think we'll be okay. We don't need a future allstar/allstar at every position to win.

I'd personally be ecstatic if we got someone like Shane Battier or T. Prince. But I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Actually, Casey's blog is saying that Oden, McRoberts, and Green were signed, but that Koponen only signed a waiver allowing him to play in the summer league. Nothing on Freeland over there yet.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Entity said:


> Actually, Casey's blog is saying that Oden, McRoberts, and Green were signed, but that Koponen only signed a waiver allowing him to play in the summer league. Nothing on Freeland over there yet.


http://www.nba.com/transactions/current_month_transactions.html 

You're right on Freeland, I would have sworn he was in this wire 30 minutes ago...


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

So Seattle's ready to hand over the reigns to Durant already, while shaping up their payroll to limit salary before their move. 

Smart.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh well. I wish him well in the East. I think the Magic will be a fun team to watch.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

If memory serves me right, these rookie signings are not a big deal. Players need to be under contract to practice and play in summer league. I believe these are non-guaranteed contracts and we can wave the players if they don't make the team. Happens every year.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Good for Rashard - would have liked him on the Blazers, but it was a pretty steep price.

Seems like this should be a lot more competitive year in the NBA and especially in the East. Cool.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

RW#30 said:


> If memory serves me right, these rookie signings are not a big deal. Players need to be under contract to practice and play in summer league. I believe these are non-guaranteed contracts and we can wave the players if they don't make the team. Happens every year.


I was under the impression that if we signed and then waived Koponen we'd lose his rights (which would make no sense for the Blazers). But if it was only a summer league waiver I guess that's entirely different.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

eep! that's a lot of money. hope he can live up to it. good things going for the magic. now to get rid of turkoglu and garrity (expiring contract anyone?). 

while i'm happy we/orlando got someone who can score consistently, he would have been overkill in portland.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

chairman said:


> 15 million for 5 years is not a wise move. I am glad we can move on.


Agreed. I'm glad the Blazers didn't fall for it and put their cap in flux when it's time to sign the big guys.

I have full confidence in Pritchard/Penn that they know what they're doing, and have already figured out a long-term/short-term plan to get us a championship.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Verro said:


> http://www.nba.com/transactions/current_month_transactions.html
> 
> You're right on Freeland, I would have sworn he was in this wire 30 minutes ago...


Actually, I just had a thought. If Freeland's the only one not signed to some kind of contract or waiver, the Blazers might just be in the process of negotiating a buyout from his Euro-team.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Entity said:


> Actually, I just had a thought. If Freeland's the only one not signed to some kind of contract or waiver, the Blazers might just be in the process of negotiating a buyout from his Euro-team.


Well I'm all for that after seeing him throw down a dunk on Oden in today's practice. Ch 8 news showed it at 11.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

I swear I read some people in here confidently predicting that Rashard Lewis was coming to Portland. Guess not...


As for the price, it isn't that out of line. Free agents cost a lot of money. That's just the way it is. New Orleans paid the same amount for Peja last year. That was a bit wacky, but to pull a good player away from his old team and any other possible bidders usually costs a lot.

If we do have cap space in 2009, we'd be lucky to get as good a player as Rashard Lewis with our money.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

dudleysghost said:


> I swear I read some people in here confidently predicting that Rashard Lewis was coming to Portland. Guess not...


No you saw it. You also saw people confidently state Portland was going to get both Durant and Oden. That Noah was going to go top 4. That BWright was a shoo-in for top 3. That Hawes was going to go before Noah (that was me, for the record).

Confidence it no substitute for logic. 



> As for the price, it isn't that out of line. Free agents cost a lot of money. That's just the way it is. New Orleans paid the same amount for Peja last year. That was a bit wacky, but to pull a good player away from his old team and any other possible bidders usually costs a lot.
> 
> If we do have cap space in 2009, we'd be lucky to get as good a player as Rashard Lewis with our money.


Agreed on all of this.

Ed O.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: Hey, I resemble some of those remarks. I was on the Shard Bandwagon, now I'm on the Matrix watch. If that falls through I'll probably be on the G. Wallace hunt. I still think Nate & KP are going after the best sf they can get. I'm a blazer fan and want the best for my team, so do you.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Okay, I'll bite -- put me down as confident the Blazers land Marion. I agree it seems like a stretch but Pritchard's been so... almost cocky about it. And naming this the "Penn" draft, as if it's going to have the weight of the "Pritchard" draft, mixed with a handful of other suggestive things....


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but you shouldn't say "signs with", you should say "provisionally agress to sign with". Aren't we in a period where you can TALK to FAs but not actually SIGN them (this used to last a month, but is now much shorter)? And wasn't it during this period that Carlos Boozer "agreed" to sign with Cleveland? If so, Lewis isn't FOR SURE going to Orlando. After all, Sam Presti has actually said he'll pursue a sign-and-trade for Lewis, so this might just give him motivation to step up his efforts. (And Lewis could get EVEN MORE in a sign and trade than just signing with Orlando.)


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Hello Grant Hill and a 2 year MLE offer

this is said without confidence but a little bit of logic... I think those stars might align.

STOMP


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

No surprise as Quick called this one about a month ago. Orlando had a ton of cap to spare , expiring Grant Hill and Tony Battie took over 30 million dollars off the books just this season. This to me although a bit high for a guy who doesn't play D, is better than wasting any money they were planning on for Darko. Rashard is one hell of a mismatch when he has the ball. If they could make the playoffs last year with Hill and Howard, this upgrade should keep them there and make them more of a contender in the JV conference.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Once again a NBA team pays tier 1 dollars for a tier 2 player. Either they are never going to learn, or they are that desperate to improve their team. This move will end up crippling their ability to add another free agent later.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

So where does this leave Darko? Looks like he'll be playing elsewhere this coming season. I know we cant afford him, but I'd like to see him become a Trail Blazer.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2924228


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> So where does this leave Darko? Looks like he'll be playing elsewhere this coming season. I know we cant afford him, but I'd like to see him become a Trail Blazer.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2924228


That is a good question. There are a lot of places he could play, the question is who will pony up the bucks for him. There are a lot of teams in need of a 7'1" player, and although he doesn't like a lot of physical contact, there are a lot of teams he could fit. Either teams that had injuries at center last year (Like NJ, Sacramento) or teams that have a system he could fit (Like maybe a Golden State).


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Now that Lewis is not an option, try to pry Nocioni in a S&T from the Bulls.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> So where does this leave Darko? Looks like he'll be playing elsewhere this coming season. I know we cant afford him, but I'd like to see him become a Trail Blazer.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2924228


I would have liked Darko as well but even if we could afford him, with similar guys who might be better right off the bat in McRoberts and Frye, we could use them for a fraction of the price.


----------

